# 2006/2007 Carpet Racing League



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I guess this is pretty big news for the Carpet Racing League, so I should probably be the one to put the official word out there. I do not have the time to organize a racing series this year, so I have turned the CRL over to Josh Cyrul. Last year's series was great, but we had a difficult time getting racers to travel. About 80% of the series followers were from a track in the Detroit area. Only 10% of those from Detroit went to all of the other tracks. So, what's the point in organizing a traveling series when travel isn't a priority in today's racer's budgets. The economy and $3.00 a gallon won't improve that this year. The next best thing is to give the series to the place that the racers love and that they have been showing their support to. Josh held the largest races of the CRL last year, so CEFX Raceway was the obvious choice. I know that this caters to the Detroit area racers, but that's where most of the support for the CRL has been coming from.

CEFX Raceway will organize the series, promote it and host all of the events. CEFX has the right to change the Carpet Racing League name, if they wish. They will run all race day activities. My role in the series changes to just being a racer. I don't even know that I can make it to all of the events nor that I'll be racing at all this winter. I'm getting too good at racing full scale race cars and am getting ready to either upgrade to open wheel or build up the Honda and make a run for the championship. Either way, can you say "time and money eater." I have offered to help calculate the points and coordinate the season end trophies, but that's pretty much it. 

The Carpet Racing League has been a really fun series. I hope everyone continues to support it as it evolves into a non-traveling league. I feel comfortable that CEFX Raceway will do it justice and keep it fun. Good luck to Josh and Angel with the new season!

Thanks,
Keith Hamilton


----------



## Andy who? (Oct 30, 2005)

Keith,
Just wanted to say thanks. From the few CRL races I was able to make
I had a blast and it made me get the bug to start racing again.

Are you going to be out at Waterford any more this year?


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Keith:

Hi,

Mini might have a 1990 Civic roller for sale. it has Koni struts and shocks. front & rear sway bars, Omni LCA's, Sparco racing wheel.
weight is around 2k lbs with full int.

LMK if you are interested. if you need my #'s pm me.

Thanks


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Andy who? said:


> Keith,
> Just wanted to say thanks. From the few CRL races I was able to make
> I had a blast and it made me get the bug to start racing again.
> 
> Are you going to be out at Waterford any more this year?


One more Waterford Hills race this year on September 23 & 24. Admission is free this year for the turn 6 bleachers at the end of the straight, turn 4 bleachers on Hilltop, turn 3 Skeethouse hill and the turn 2 bleachers. Paddock passes are $15 per person. Racing is from 10 am to 6 pm each day. Stop by my paddock spot if you make it out there. We're in paddock spot #74 right across from the scoring tower and kids play area.

I hope to race 1/12th scale a little this fall at CEFX. It all depends on free time.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Are you trying to slyly tell us that you have kids now? I heard you have 3.

Or, are you swinging on the jungle gym and going down the slide in between heats?

-Rich




Motor City Hamilton said:


> ... right across from the ... kids play area.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> Are you trying to slyly tell us that you have kids now? I heard you have 3.
> 
> Or, are you swinging on the jungle gym and going down the slide in between heats?
> 
> -Rich


No babys. It is kinda fitting that I would pit across from the play area. Can you see me on the slide in my race suit? Those shiny slides can get hot in the summer.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

If you didn't get your award from last year, they are all at CEFX. We did pretty nice pit boards.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Any word on when the "NEW" CRL will start?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Josh mentioned to me on Sunday that he's looking at a November start. 
CEFX has their black light race on November 4th, so my guess would be the November 11th/12th weekend? Then you'd be looking at a Cleveland warm up the following weekend, then Cleveland? Josh will need to confirm, but that sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Sounds like a winner to me!:thumbsup:


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Angel and I are working on the dates and info for the CRL this year. We are still going to keep it named the CRL and we should have all the info posted soon both here and on the CEFX Raceway site.

Don't quote me but I think the 11th is the first CRL race - November is going to be crazy - Black light race on the 4th, CRL on the 11th and Cleveland Warm-Up on the 18-19th!!!


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

MCH, I just want to thank you for ever starting the CRL. And thanks to Josh for keeping it going. We all know that even though it won't travel to different tracks anymore that Josh runs a top notch program at a top notch facility and will do a great job. Also the core group of CRL racers in the past will most likely still attend. And that group is a lot of fun to race with!! Hope to be up soon. 

Thanks, Ron


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Ron , 
You need to get Lee , Phil , and ALL those fast kids you guys got , and road trip up here . The 1/12th scales are coming out up here , we had 20 last weekend . 
Bob .... tell Cory ........... we got a trash can waiting


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Cory, we are waiting for you....


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

any new news?

-Zac


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Nov. 11th! gonna be some great racing!!!!


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

Could someone tell us what classes will be run?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

What classes do you want to run? I'm running 1/12th stock and 1/12th 19 turn.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

1/12th 19T and mod here


----------



## Andy who? (Oct 30, 2005)

What time will the doors open tomorrow?


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Doors open at 8AM. Sign-ups from 8am-10am. Racing starts at 10:30AM.

Classes:

1/12 Stock
1/12 19T
1/12 Mod

Touring Stock
Touring 19T 
Touring Mod

We will allow other classes to be run (19T rubber tire for example) but there must be 3 for the class. For the class to count for the series, there must be at least 3 racers in that class at a minimum of 3 CRL events to recieve series end trophies.


----------



## Andy who? (Oct 30, 2005)

Did you take your sister to lunch??? Hopefully I will get to see her before she heads back home.

I should have blackmailed you into being the nice older brother and made sure you did it. Blackmail you with what you ask???? It's amazing how good of a picture my phone will take of a sedan. <<< insert evil laugh here<<<<<<


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

I would realy like to run 19 turn rubber hope 2 others do too .... Dish? Mark? Erik? Russ?

Ken


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

I cant make this one Ken but I will try to make the rest of them.


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

Ken, I'm sorry I did not make it out for this one. I had to work. I'll make it out for the rest though. I don't think there will be a problem getting 3 of us on RT. Thanks Josh for allowing RT to be run in this series finally!



kenb said:


> I would realy like to run 19 turn rubber hope 2 others do too .... Dish? Mark? Erik? Russ?
> 
> Ken


----------



## beerbarron (Nov 14, 2005)

Just curios how the first CRL race shook out. Are their results posted anywhere?


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Turnout was a bit lite, some a-main stock tc slots went begging
1/12 was better. scattering of 19 and mod. Several guys I know just wern't able to come, or were caught by suprise. I got great points!

Ken


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I have the results and will calculate the points this week. Super busy week this week at work. Maybe I can delegate all of the crap work to Brian Anthony to give me time to do the points.  Uh, Brian, if you're reading this, please ignore that last comment. What I meant was, I have some really cool projects for you that will help grow your experience level.


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

Anyone know when the next one is? That way people will know when to show up!


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

next month, maybe? is it going to be a 3 out of 4 race series? thanks.

-Zac


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

Z.Hallett said:


> next month, maybe? is it going to be a 3 out of 4 race series? thanks.
> 
> -Zac


anyone know?

-Zac


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

Any idea Josh? I'd sure like to pencil in some dates, as well as a few other RT guys I've spoke to. When your old and married with children, ya gotta plan ahead...WAY ahead!


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Race One Points:

*Touring Stock*
Masamai Oyama 101 TQ
Ken Bates 99
Cary Ringle 98
Bob Silveri 97
Keith Polak 96
Mike Cooper 95
Al Jones 94

*Touring 19 Turn*
Barry Z 101 TQ
William Sexton 99
Jermaine Leggett 98
Peter Szuhai 97

*Touring Modified*
Bobby Flack 100 TQ 
Josh Cyrul 100 
James Reilly 98

*1/12th Stock*
Terry Rott 100
Chuck Lonergan 99 TQ
Larry Oppenhuizen 99
Andy Power 97
Keith Hamilton 96
Chris Mockerman 95
Bob Cates 94
Kevin Westendorf 93
Bob Reilly 92
Fred Kowalke 91
Cary Ringle 90
Joe Reilly 89

*1/12th Modified*
Greg Anthony 100
Keith Hamilton 99
James Reilly 99 TQ

Needed to start the main to gain points. Congrats to the leaders.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Yes please do post the dates for the next races if at all possible.. I was not able to attend the first one, and I'd like to make the next ones hehe.. Thanks


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I just spoke with Josh. Below are the CRL dates. Seems that lot's of racers weren't sure when it started. Spread the word around and get the attendance up. 

12/9 Race 2
1/13 Race 3
2/24 Race 4
3/24 Race 5
4/14 Fun Run

Make Josh proud rubber tire guys. Josh let you into the series this year. Hope to see a couple of heats of you from here on out. Get the word out.

1/12th scale stock was the biggest class at the first one. And that's without some key players (Ft. Wayne, Walt and Jody, etc.).


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

is it going to be best 4 of 5, like last year? thanks for the info keith.

-Zac


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Zack - I'm not sure. I didn't ask. Last year was the best 3 of 5. I think Josh is keeping the same format, but we'll need to confirm with him.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

What motors for rubber touring?


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

19 turn i believe. 

-Zac


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

There has been a group running 19 turn rubber on tuesdays, I have been running a 4300 brushless in that group but am not a real threat, Dish, Mark and Erik are faster.
Ken


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Race 2 on 12/9. Who's up for some 1/12th 19 turn?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Count me in Hammie... I know after Cleveland, Freddy Kowalki and Wesendorf are geeked to run 19T as well.... Josh might who knows, he just on the class in Cleveland....


----------



## afropuffracer (Feb 14, 2005)

Hope 3 out of 5 is still the format, going to race 1/12 th scale on Jan 13. My first time.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

so, will there be a better turnout at Race #2?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Great turn out today at CEFX. Three heats of 1/12th scales. I could easily see 5 heats of 1/12th scale next Saturday.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

xxxxx


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

At the moment, we allow CS27's or RP30's - Pre-mounts. Those are easy as most people have them and they work/wear well. ROAR Legal bodies allowed and I will allow the Ride Accord and such - no GT or LMP bodies though...lol..


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Yep, same points format - Keith has done a great job with the series and points in the past so we are keeping everything as close to the same as what he did as possible.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Josh,

thank you for the reply. I have three sets of cs 27's but they are not pre mounts I never did like dish wheels, any way I did not change the inserts and just mounted them on hpi wheels. Do you think this would be a problem?

seth


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Josh, are the start times 8 a.m. and 10:30 a.m. as the last CRL?
And what is the closest cheap (not too cheep) hotel? :freak:


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Here are some hotels near the track that Josh had posted on another forum

#1. LaQuinta Inn & Suites 
41211 Ford Rd, Canton, MI (1.68 miles away)
734-981-1808

#2. Motel 6 
41216 Ford Rd, Canton, MI (1.68 miles away)
734-981-5000

#3. Fairfield Inn 
5700 N Haggerty Rd, Canton, MI (1.75 miles away)
734-981-2440

#4. Extended Stay America 
2000 N Haggerty Rd, Canton, MI (1.77 miles away)
734-844-6725

#5. Red Roof Inn 
39700 Ann Arbor Rd E, Plymouth, MI (2.61 miles away)
734-459-3300

#6. Comfort Inn 
40455 Ann Arbor Rd E, Plymouth, MI (2.75 miles away)
734-455-8100

#7. Days Inn 
36655 Plymouth Rd, Livonia, MI (3.03 miles away)
734-427-1300

#8. Days Inn 
40500 Michigan Ave, Canton, MI (3.30 miles away)
734-721-5200

#9. Super 8 Motel-Canton Twp 
3933 S Lotz Rd, Canton, MI (3.37 miles away)
734-722-8880

#10. Holiday Inn Express Canton 
3950 S Lotz Rd, Canton, MI (3.37 miles away)
734-721-5500

#'s 1,3,10 are the nicest.....


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

airborn - That would be fine. I just don't want guys coming out with the old Pit 20's or soft Sorex tires and crushing everyone.

Start time will be no later than 11am. If it's a full house we will try to start right at 10:30am. 

Thanks for the hotel info Keith!!


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

I'm sorry to say you will be 1 less 19 rubber entry... working the 9th
ken (always ready for 19 rubber)


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Are Lipo's allowed at the CRL series? thanks Jesse


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

J FAST said:


> Are Lipo's allowed at the CRL series? thanks Jesse



Is the Fast man thinking about driving east this weekend? If everything goes as planed I'll be there! :thumbsup: Maybe we could meet up somewhere and get some breakfast? ttyl

Mike,


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

LiPo's are allowed in Mod and rubber tire but I'd rather not have them running in stock or 19T foam as they could be an advantage.


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Jody And I should be there depending on the weather, What time do the doors open???


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

I mIght be able to run if we start early. got to leave by 4:30 or so
when is first heat?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

Josh Cyrul said:


> LiPo's are allowed in Mod and rubber tire


Well that clinches it! Your rubber class just grew by two from Grand Rapids.

Thanks for the forward thinking, can't wait for saturday.

Mike


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

First heat starts no later than 11am!! If it's looking like a pretty full house then we'll get it rolling at 10:30am.


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Oh yeah, doors open at 8am.


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

OK! another for 19 turn rubber! 
Ken


----------



## Thammer (Apr 3, 2006)

What time does the racing begin or sign-up close on Sat. or Sunday??


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Thammer said:


> What time does the racing begin or sign-up close on Sat. or Sunday??


Ted,

Did you just wake up after the gas season, heck Lou has been racing every week! Your wife must be sick of you by now.

Anyway, Saturday will be a little earlier, open at 8:00 race at 10:30, Sunday is open at 9:00 and race around 12:30.

See you this weekend,
Ted


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Points after two races:

*1/12th Stock*
Chuck Lonergan 199
Keith Hamilton 195
Andy Power 194
Kevin Westendorf 183
Bob Cates 180
Fred Kowalke 173
Cary Ringle 165
Terry Rott 100
Larry Oppenhuizen 99
Fred Baumbartner 98
Walter Henderson 97
Barry Z 95
Chris Mockerman 95
Lee Harpe 94
Dwight Alexander 93
Ron Ferguson 92
Bob Reilly 92
Russ Raiden 91
Jody Flipse 89
Joe Reilly 89
Bill Impson 88
Cory Ferguson 87
Brent Harpe 85
Brad Dewey 84
Corey McKenzie 83
Joe Trandell 81
Woody Seymour 80
Justin Morgan 79
Mark Rodney 78
Mike Cooper 77
Brandon Harpe 76


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

*Touring Stock*
Ken Bates 194
Cary Ringle 194
Mike Cooper 192
Bob Silveri 185
Joe Trandell 101
Masamai Oyama 101
Ted Flack 99
William Sexton 98
Keith Polak 96
Jason Osentoski 94
Al Jones 94
Lou Przybyla 93
John Demchak 92
Eric Flack 91
Jossens William 90
**** 89


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

*Touring 19 Turn*
Barry Z 101
William Sexton 99
Jermaine Leggett 98
Peter Szuhai 97

*Touring Modified*
Bobby Flack 201
Josh Cyrul 199
James Reilly 98

*1/12th Modified*
Greg Anthony 199
Josh Cyrul 101
Keith Hamilton 99
James Reilly 99


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Great 1/12th scale crowd at race two. Great track layout Josh. Super fun day and bigger attendance than the first one. Get the word out.

Next Carpet Racing League event will be January 13th at CEFX Raceway.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Did someone email me asking to have the old Carpet Racing League site updated? The email wasn't very clear. Anyway, I don't think the old site will be updated this year. I'm surprised it's still up. Rich Chang did that site for me last year. I don't know if Josh has plans to list anything at CEFXRaceway.net or not?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Howdy, I've been super busy with work and probably won't be back out racing again until some time next year. Anyways, I'll look into setting some time aside to stick a single page up on the CRL website with the dates. Can someone post the race dates so I don't have to search (yea, I'm that busy).

-Rich


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Rich,

I'm about to head home for the night but I'll get you the info asap.

I'll also speak with Angel about making a CRL page on the www.cefxraceway.net site.

Later!!


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

January 13th may just be the next time I get to race.  Gotta get going on the full-scale repairs for the SCCA season starting in April. Hope to sneak in a practice day between now and the 13th. If not, see yuhs guys on the 13th.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

So, who all will be at the next CRL race, it will be great practice for NATS!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Bump...


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Looks like just you and me there this week, Greg? I plan to practice on Friday evening. Stop by if you want to talk setups for the REV 4.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

I plan on being there Friday as well.... What time you going to be there?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Don't ask me a question like that. You know how I am with time management. Ask your brother what time I'll be there. I can leave here on Friday as soon as he finishes the assignment that I gave him yesterday. We have two new people in our group and I pulled a funny and freaked them out yesterday. I assigned the project to Brian and told him, straight faced, that he had until Friday at 5:00 to finish it or I'll have to let him go. You should have seen their faces. He was the only one who knew I wasn't serious.


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

For this weekend's CRL we may have some big out of town names showing up so it might be some awesome racing!! I'm trying to get confimation before I post anything but it might be some stiff competition!


----------



## xrayrc (Oct 1, 2004)

I'm worried about the 19T sedan, l missed the last race but as I see nobody run it in the second round...


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Updated Points after 3 events:

*Position / Racer Name / **Race 1 / **Race 2 / **Race 3 / **2 drop total*

*Touring Stock*
1 Ken Bates 99, 95, 97, 291
2 Joe Trandell 0, 101, 99, 200
3 William Sexton 0, 98, 98, 196
4 Cary Ringle 98, 96, 0, 194
5 Mike Cooper 95, 97, 0, 192
6 Jason Osentoski 0, 94, 96, 190
7Bob Silveri 97, 88, 0, 185
8 Jossens William 0, 90, 93, 183
9 Mike Slaughter 0, 0, 101, 101
10 Masamai Oyama 101, 0, 0, 101
11 Ted Flack 0, 99, 0, 99
12 Keith Polak 96, 0, 0, 96
13 Jason Engel 0, 0, 95, 95
14 Kevin Wolf 0, 0, 94, 94
15 Al Jones 94, 0, 0, 94
16 Lou Przybyla 0, 93, 0, 93
17 John Demchak 0, 92, 0, 92 
18 Eric Flack 0, 91, 0, 91
19 **** 0, 89, 0, 89

*Touring 19 Turn*
1 William Sexton 99, 0, 96, 195
2 Peter Szuhai 97, 0, 97, 194
3 Jermaine Leggett 98, 0, 95, 193
4 Barry Z 101, 0, 0, 101
5 Josh Cyrul 0, 0, 101, 101
6 Dave Johnson 0, 0, 99, 99
7 Chris Mazzola 0, 0, 98, 98

*Touring Modified*
1 Josh Cyrul 100, 99, 101, 300
2 Bobby Flack 100, 101, 0, 201
3 James Reilly 98, 0, 99, 197
4 Brandon Shells 0, 0, 98, 98


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

*Position / Racer Name / Race 1 / Race 2 / Race 3 / 2 drop total*

*1/12th Stock*
1 Keith Hamilton 96, 99, 98, 293
2 Andy Power 97, 97, 97, 291
3 Chuck Lonergan 99, 100, 0, 199
4 Barry Z 0, 95, 93, 188
5 Dwight Alexander 0, 93, 94, 187
6 Russ Raiden 0, 91, 95, 186
7 Kevin Westendorf 93, 90, 0, 183
8 Bill Impson 0, 88, 92, 180
9 Bob Cates 94, 86, 0, 180
10 Fred Kowalke 91, 82, 0, 173
11 Mark Rodney 0, 78, 89, 167
12 Cary Ringle 90, 75, 0, 165
13 Josh Cyrul 0, 0, 101, 101
14 Terry Rott 100, 0, 0, 100
15 James Brink 0, 0, 99, 99
16 Larry Oppenhuizen 99, 0, 0, 99
17 Fred Baumbartner 0, 98, 0, 98
18 Walter Henderson 0, 97, 0, 97
19 John McIntosh 0, 0, 96, 96
20 Chris Mockerman 95, 0, 0, 95
21 Lee Harpe 0, 94, 0, 94
22 Ron Ferguson 0, 92, 0, 92
23 Bob Reilly 92, 0, 0, 92
24 Jerry Cyrul 0, 0, 91, 91
25 Chris Norlock 0, 0, 90, 90
26 Jody Flipse 0, 89, 0, 89
27 Joe Reilly 89, 0, 0, 89
28 Lou Przybyla 0, 0, 88, 88
29 Cory Ferguson 0, 87, 0, 87
30 Mad Mike 0, 0, 87, 87
31 Bill DeRuiter 0, 0, 86, 86
32 Brent Harpe 0, 85, 0, 85
33 Jossens William 0, 0, 85, 85
34 Brad Dewey , 0, 84, 0, 84
35 Corey McKenzie 0, 83, 0, 83
36 Joe Trandell 0, 81, 0, 81
37 Woody Seymour 0, 80, 0, 80
38 Justin Morgan 0, 79, 0, 79
39 Mike Cooper 0, 77, 0, 77
40 Brandon Harpe 0, 76, 0, 76

*1/12th Modified*
1 Greg Anthony 100, 99, 94, 293
2 James Reilly 99, 0, 93, 192
3 Josh Cyrul 0, 101, 0, 101
4 Fred Baumgartner 0, 0, 100, 100
5 Keith Hamilton 99, 0, 0, 99
6 Terry Rott 0, 0, 99, 99
7 Chris Mazzola 0, 0, 99, 99
8 Chris Mockerman 0, 0, 97, 97
9 Jeremy Otis 0, 0, 96, 96
10 Joe Trandell 0, 0, 95, 95


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Josh - thanks for keeping the Carpet Racing League alive. Another fun day. Can't believe you lapped the field in 1/12th stock. You rule!

Anyone with one event in can still be in the points for the season end. Best of three, so show up and make the next two count.


----------



## rraden (Apr 5, 2002)

Don't forget this Saturday is the next CRL race.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Crap. I forgot that the next one is this weekend. Anyone planning to race this Saturday? 

I guess I could dig the R/C stuff from the back of the closet and race on Saturday?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

*Points after four races.*

Touring Stock

*Name - **3 best total - **2 best total - **Race 1 - **Race 2 - **Race 3 - **Race 4*

1 Joe Trandell 300, 201 - 0, 101, 99, 100
2 William Sexton 295, 197 - 0, 98, 98, 99
3 Ken Bates 291, 196 - 99, 95, 97, 0
4 Mike Cooper 291, 196 - 95, 97, 0, 99
5 Cary Ringle 288, 194 - 98, 96, 0, 94
6 William Jossens 278, 188 - 0, 90, 93, 95
7 Jason Osentoski 190, 190 - 0, 94, 96, 0
8 John Demchak 189, 189 - 0, 92, 0, 97
9 Bob Silveri 185, 185 - 97, 88, 0, 0

10 Mike Slaughter 101 - only one race in
11 Masamai Oyama101
12 Ted Flack 99
13 Keith Polak 96
14 Bill DeRuiter 96
15 Jason Engel 95
16 Kevin Wolf 94
17 Al Jones 94
18 Lou Przybyla 93
19 Eric Flack 91
20 **** 89


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Touring 19 

*Name - **3 best total - **2 best total - **Race 1 - **Race 2 - **Race 3 - **Race 4*

1 William Sexton 295, 199 - 99, 0, 96, 100
2 Peter Szuhai 194, 194 - 97, 0, 97, 0
3 Jermaine Leggett 193, 193 - 98, 0, 95, 0

4 Barry Z 101 - only one race in
5 Josh Cyrul 101
6 Odus Christian 100
7 Dave Johnson 99
8 Chris Mazzola 98
9 Jeff Cook 98


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Touring Modified

*Name - **3 best total - **2 best total - **Race 1 - **Race 2 - **Race 3 - **Race 4*

1 Josh Cyrul 300, 201 - 100, 99, 101, 0
2 James Reilly 297, 199 - 98, 0, 99, 100
3 Bobby Flack 201, 201 - 100, 101, 0, 0

4 Walter Henderson 100 - only one race in
5 Brandon Shells 98
6 Mike Slaughter 98
7 Chris Mockerman 97


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

1/12th Stock

*Name - **3 best total - **2 best total - **Race 1 - **Race 2 - **Race 3 - **Race 4*

1 Andy Power 295, 198 - 97, 97, 97, 101
2 Keith Hamilton 294, 197 - 96, 99, 98, 97
3 Bob Cates 273, 187 - 94, 86, 0, 93
4 Mark Rodney 261, 183 - 0, 78, 89, 94
5 Cary Ringle 255, 180 - 90, 75, 0, 90
6 Chuck Lonergan 199, 199 - 99, 100, 0, 0
7 John McIntosh 192, 192 - 0, 0, 96, 96
8 James Brink 191, 191 - 0, 0, 99, 92
9 Barry Z 188, 188 - 0, 95, 93, 0
10 Dwight Alexander 187, 187 - 0, 93, 94, 0
11 Jerry Cyrul 186, 186 - 0, 0, 91, 95
12 Russ Raiden 186, 186 - 0, 91, 95, 0
13 Kevin Westendorf 183, 183 - 93, 90, 0, 0
14 Joe Trandell 180, 180 - 0, 81, 0, 99
15 Bill Impson 180, 180 - 0, 88, 92, 0
16 Fred Kowalke 173, 173 - 91, 82, 0, 0

17 Josh Cyrul 101 - only one race in
18 Terry Rott 100
19 Larry Oppenhuizen 99
20 Fred Baumbartner 98 
21 Scott Walker 98 
22 Walter Henderson 97 
23 Chris Mockerman 95
24 Lee Harpe 94 
25 Bob Reilly 92
26 Ron Ferguson 92 
27 Brad Baker 91
28 Chris Norlock 90
29 Jody Flipse 89
30 Joe Reilly 89
31 Lou Przybyla 88
32 Cory Ferguson 87
33 Mad Mike 87
34 Bill DeRuiter 86
35 Brent Harpe 85
36 Jossens William 85
37 Brad Dewey 84
38 Corey McKenzie 83
39 Woody Seymour 80
40 Justin Morgan 79
41 Mike Cooper 77
42 Brandon Harpe 76


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

1/12th Modified

*Name - **3 best total - **2 best total - **Race 1 - **Race 2 - **Race 3 - **Race 4*

1 James Reilly 293, 200 - 99, 0, 93, 101
2 Greg Anthony 293, 199 - 100, 99, 94, 0
3 Fred Baumgartner 199, 199 - 0, 0, 100, 99
4 Jeremy Otis 194, 194 - 0, 0, 96, 98

5 Josh Cyrul 101 - only one race in
6 Keith Hamilton 99
7 Terry Rott 99
8 Chris Mazzola 99
9 Chris Mockerman 97
10 Jody Flipse 97
11 Joe Trandell 95


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

How the points stack up with one race to go...

Touring Stock:
Joe Trandell has the top spot wrapped up. Noone can catch his 300 points. William Sexton, Ken Bates, Mike Cooper and Cary Ringle are all fighting for 2nd place and counting only two races, they are just 3 points apart.

Touring 19:
William Sexton has a big lead, but can be caught. Peter Szuhai and Leggs can catch him with a good run.

Touring Mod:
Josh Cyrul is in the cat-bird-seat. 300 points is tough to beat. James Reilly can force a tie with a TQ and win (101 points) at race 5. We'll go to back up scores from their 4th best score to determine a winner. This one could go down to the last lap of the main at race 5. Bobby Flack could also make things interesting. A second place score could also tie him for the lead. A win or TQ and a win puts Bobby in the Championship.

1/12th Stock:
Andy Power ran for the TQ and win (101 pts) at race 4. That put him in the lead by one point over me. This one is really a three car battle between Andy, me and Chuck Lonergan (look down the list to 6th). The battle for 4th will stretch across seven drivers, depending upon who shows up for the final race. Bob Cates, John McIntosh, James Brink, Barry Z, Dwight Alexander, Jerry Cyrul and Russ Raiden are all too close to call at this point. Plus, if Chuck doesn't race the final event, this will become a seven car race for 3rd.

1/12th Mod:
James Reilly is getting pretty fast in 1/12th mod, taking the top spot at race 4. Counting three best scores, he's in a tie with Greg Anthony, but has a better back up. If you throw out their low scores at race 3, these guys are 1 point apart. Fred Baumgartner is also in this mix. The 5th event will determine the mod champion.


----------



## reilly (Feb 17, 2004)

Next weekend (Saturday 24 ) is the last round of the CRL which should 
be some tight racing for the overall wins in several classes. SO you should 
be there to see the SHOW. Boy I hope I don't get schooled to hard  

L8R, 
James


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

reilly said:


> Next weekend (Saturday 24 ) is the last round of the CRL which should
> be some tight racing for the overall wins in several classes. SO you should
> be there to see the SHOW. Boy I hope I don't get schooled to hard
> 
> ...


Just like Keith said, your fast, I hope I can keep up....


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

*Final Points*

*Class / Name / **3 best total*

*Touring Stock*
1 Joe Trandell 301
2 William Sexton 295
3 Mike Cooper 293
4 Ken Bates 291
5 Cary Ringle 290
6 William Jossens 283

Only these six ran three or more races.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

*Final Points*

*Class / Name / 3 best total*

*Touring 19 Turn*
1 William Sexton 298

*Touring Modified*
1 Josh Cyrul 300
2 James Reilly 297

Only these drivers ran three or more events.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

*Final Points*

*Class / Name / 3 best total*

*1/12th Stock*
1 Andy Power 297
2 Keith Hamilton 295
3 John McIntosh 289
4 Jerry Cyrul 282
5 Joe Trandell 281
6 Cary Ringle 274
7 Bob Cates 273
8 Mark Rodney 261

*1/12th Modified*
1 James Reilly 293 (best two as tie break 200)
2 Greg Anthony 293 (best two as tie breadk 199)

Only these drivers ran three or more events.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Fun Run in April 

Everyone can race at the fun run. It's more of a club race atmosphere. Laid back. In the past we have done an invitational class for those who supported the series all year. This class runs no qualifying, just four A-mains. Best two mains sets the winner. 

We'll have to see if Josh plans to do this for the Fun Run this year. He talked about making a small sedan body like a Honda Civic for the 1/12th scale invitational. For touring, there was discussion of a Can Am style body like 1/8th scale gas cars run. Don't know where this stands? We've done 19 turn motors in the past.

If we do the invitational class at the Fun Run, here are the invitees:

1/12th
James Reilly
Greg Anthony
Andy Power
Keith Hamilton
John McIntosh
Jerry Cyrul
Joe Trandell
Cary Ringle
Bob Cates
Mark Rodney

Touring
Josh Cyrul
James Reilly
Joe Trandell
William Sexton
Mike Cooper
Ken Bates
Cary Ringle
William Jossens


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey I have an idea why don't the touring cars all put on protoform Chevy Silverado shells and we can have a touring truck race. they do come with wings and are made for 190mm touring cars. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

so, what happened at the Fun Run? Are there any season end awards?


----------

